# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] pastel accounting

## murdock

i started off with pastel entry level...but because i had 2 computer i was told i had to upgrade...so i spent the R3600 buying the higher version...and thats were it stopped ...it just became too much of a mission to try learn the program...instead i went and got a bookeeper to do my books...spending around R10 000 a year getting them done...but i still cant tell you if my bussiness is running at a profit or loss nor can i tell you what i should do to improve my finacial situation.

so here is my question....i have decided to start up the cc again and i want to know whether it would be a good idea to use the pastel program...

get someone to set it up on my pc...

i will only be offering services

i will not be vat registered

how difficult is it to run a pastel program if you have support?

do i need to upgrade the pastel on my pc?

lastly would it not pay me to rather just get a cheaper easier program like quickbooks(if it is easier)...i dont have any experience with either program...please advise.

----------


## Dave A

Maybe it's time I had that cup of coffee with Neville. Based on my experience of Pastel vs Quickbooks of some years ago, I would have answered without hesitation. But Neville says Pastel has improved some since.

----------


## wynn

I bought 'Pastel' years ago when it was still on floppy disks, I was told I could upgrade anytime.
A few years passed and I wanted to upgrade and guess what?
No your system is out of date you have to buy a complete new system and there is no refund or rebate.
Guess who went to 'Quickbooks'

----------


## murdock

the next question would be how difficult would it be for me to run my bussiness using quickbooks and how difficult is it to setup...cost to purchase?

and the same question for pastel...cost to purchase and setup and how easy is it for a layman to use

----------


## Neville Bailey

> and the same question for pastel...cost to purchase and setup and how easy is it for a layman to use


I can't speak for Quickbooks, but I can give you an answer on Pastel if you send me your existing Pastel serial number, and some more details of what type of business you are running, and on how many networked computers you need to run Pastel.

In fact, if you fill in your details here, I will have everything I need to give you a quote!

----------

